# samo still sux



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

SAMO STILL SUX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)




----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Meh. I'm still not impressed.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO hhahahahahha


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

here we go again


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Seriously... I don't see the point of randomly bashing me. Whatever your problem is with me, I don't think it's shared by very many other members. If you've got an issue with me, send me a PM, and we'll work it out.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think it's funny. This guy seriously has nothing better to do then bring up old shit and not get over whatever you have done to him/her. I need a good laugh when I get in.

this reminds me of the Man Show, hehe. ForsakenRX7 must be a woman b/c only women hold grudges like this. Quote from the Man Show, "Women hold grudges longer than the Mafia."


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

So ForskinRX7......need to wash the sand outta your pussy?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

ForsakenRX7 said:


> * SAMO STILL SUX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


Why don't you take your butthurt pussy ass back to Rotary Fanboy.com and get out of this forum? Do you really have nothing better to do than come in here and call Samo names, even though you're the stupid ass that went whizzing through a school zone then came on here, got bashed and can't get over the fact that what Samo said really hit home? I too stand behind what Samo said in there. He didn't call you a murderer, but what happened in his story could have happened to you. If this is what's going to happen in your life every time someone has a different point of view than you, then you have a lot of growing up to do.

Get over it.


EDIT: dammit! Sorry bro, I edited your post instead of quoting it... DOH! I put it back to normal though. I'm such a bonehead.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Now to post what I REALLY wanted to say, in response to fcs' post...




w3rD :jump:


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> *Now to post what I REALLY wanted to say, in response to fcs' post...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Sounds like someone needs some MIDOL.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: samo still sux*



fcsmotorsports said:


> *Why don't you take your butthurt pussy ass back to Rotary Fanboy.com and get out of this forum? Do you really have nothing better to do than come in here and call Samo names, even though you're the stupid ass that went whizzing through a school zone then came on here, got bashed and can't get over the fact that what Samo said really hit home? I too stand behind what Samo said in there. He didn't call you a murderer, but what happened in his story could have happened to you. If this is what's going to happen in your life every time someone has a different point of view than you, then you have a lot of growing up to do.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> ...


I think that was actually anthony jackson who was speeding in the school zone? Either way, just make it stop, I have a headache and it's making me angry.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Pretty th3rd grade it happened it's over acknowledge and move on.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: samo still sux*



Adam said:


> *I think that was actually anthony jackson who was speeding in the school zone? Either way, just make it stop, I have a headache and it's making me angry. *


Yeah, I actually went back & read the post and this guy is holding a grudge on behalf of someone else, which makes it even more pathetic.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

well iguess samo has to suck once in awhile he has to drink SODA froma straw. or suck fdace or other stuff so i guess samo has to suck every once in a while


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

hey, guys. it was me who posted in Forsakenrx7's name. I was over at his house hangin out one day and to on. and im so used to already signing on at home, so naturally i thought i was under my user name. Sorry guys to cause any confusion. I take responsability for this thread. And samo, forsaken and i just intended for the other two posts to be a joke, hey sorry we hurt you dude. In fact, i was just mearly trying to add to the humor. and i know you guys will probably bash me for this, and rightfully so, but i meant this thread in no harm, and take sole responsability for the thread. NOT FORSAKENRX7, and Roger, sorry dude, i didn't realize that i was under your user name until you cussed me out for the other post that i had to edit in order for you not to recieve the same abuse on another thread. so guys, im sorry, it was my mistake. No hard feelings from me or Forsaken, for that matter aite. Peace!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

If it was meant as a joke, then I'll take it as such, and no harm done. Nobody gets to bash you either. The apology is much appreciated, and, of course, no hard feelings.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

cool dude. and the terroist makes me LMAO. but sorry we seemed to come off so serious. My buddie can get a little caught up in the moment, and when you live in such a little town, sometimes, this is the only thing we have to do. but anyway. we were actually serious about the samo cool post, the not so cool post was just to see how many people we could get to respond. it was meant to be a joke, but i began to see where you could take it very seriously though. But anyway dude, since were cool now, i guess we can all have peice of mind. and hey if you ever wanna hit me up on AOL, my handle is SERiousdogfan. see, im a Georgia bulldawg, and thats the way it is, hehe


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

Man thats fucked up, I didnt even say shit. I got cussed out for notta goddamn thing.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

sotp being a bitch, i apologized, everyone else didn;t know any better!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

You two need to work this out...the divorce rate in this country is high enough as it is.


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

Yea but it was you being a fucktard that got me cussed out. I dont like being made to look like a jackass for shit I didnt do. The shit I did do is differant. fuck.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

fuck you dude, you shouldnt stay logged on to your goddam computer all the time. you the dumbass for that so really its your foult. so like i said, shut the fukc up and stop being such a fuking bitch


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

you fucking peice of shit. with your fucking sloww ass mazda. i think you need to have your ass fuking kicked


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

how tha fuck am I being tha bitch. Your tha cunt that SIGNED ON UNDER MY NAME. So...fuck...you...cunt.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

YOU GODDAM FUCKING RETARTED LOSER ASS HOE. YOU WERE ALREADY LOGGED ON WHEN I GOT ON YOUR PIECE OF SHIT COMPUTER. HOW DENSE IS YOUR FUKING SKULL. YOUR WIFE IS DUMB FOR MARRYING YOU


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

AHAHAHAHA, this thread keeps getting better......


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Common guys seriously, this country does not need another divorce, just try to work things out.


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

Oh yea? Well...fuck you. If you were any smarter, which your grammer obviously shows your not. You g/f wouldnt have dumped you. So HA. Fuck you buddy.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

Hey fuck you buddy, go fuck yourself. at least i dont have someone telling me what to do all the time, and treating me like a bitch. I sware dude, im gonng fuking slit your tires and kill yur kat, you fucking retard. you wait until i see you again. i swear im gonna fuking kill your animals dude


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

Oh yea well I'll make sure my pit cleanly rips your throat out you sick SOB. You know what I dont wanna even fuckin talk or see you again. So come over Wednesday so we can fix your car and later we'll go get beer. Aight? 



And yall thought we were serious. See how deceiving the internet can be.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Whoa, thank god, i'd hate to see a break up over something as dumb as this.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

ok buddy, car and a beer it is..


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Today on Springer: Hillbilly Love Triangles!










JERRY!....JERRY!.....JERRY!


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

LMAO


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

MAKE UP SEX, LMAO, J/K


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

PLEASE DO THAT ON YOUR OWN TIME WE DON'T WANT TO SEE ANY VIDEOS UPLOADED HERE!!!!


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

sex is always better after a fight........


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

yeah, how do you like that ForsakenRX7. Being bitch slapped isn't fun is it, biotch.


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

I think you got bitch slapped hard enough the last time we raced.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

*this is where i school you*

yeah, you might have beet me in the street, but im not the one that ripped out my tranny and clutch to do it. too bad though, i guess thats why you ran a 17.8 and the strip. i would have fukn murdered you, so ha. HEY EVERY BODY, FORSAKENRX7 RIPPED UP HIS CLUTCH AND TRANNY JUST TRYING TO BEAT MY STOCK SENTRA SE-R, IN HIS RX7 TURBO II. WHAT A PUSSY!


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

lol!


----------

